# Asus, black screen on boot, no BIOS.



## PeppeJ (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey, I've had my laptop for some 12months now. When I booted it today I had some BIOS thing pop up and a quick read said something about erasing(I think) data, don't know what it was so I hit the power button. When I tried booting it again absolutely nothing happens.

When I boot it I can see the lights flash for HDD and so on but the screen never turns on. I can't hear any beep or see the BIOS pop up, I don't think it's loading up Windows(7-64, Ult) either. I have no idea what this is as I've never encountered it before. (I'm used to using desktops and know how to fix the most common problems and so on, only laptops doesn't really allow you to open it up as easy and look around).

Does anyone have any ideas or might help me (I hope you know Asus laptops too, I didn't see it in forum description :S)

I've tried removing battery, and empty static electicity. I've also tried reseating the RAM as well as booting without a HDD. However it makes no difference.
I really doubt it's a hardware problem as it worked fine the minute before I was stupid enough to shut it down while the BIOS was doing something.

Like I said the lights show up and so on, I tried the DVD Drive and it works too. It's only the screen never turns on so nothing really happens.

So does anyone in here have any idea to what it could be or how I could fix it?

Note: I read the guide about how to fix black screen, I didn't go past the reseat CPU part as I really doubt it's a hardware problem. Plus it being very hard to open up.

Model: Asus A42JA-VX068V
"MB Model" : K42JA


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

It seems you have cancelled the BIOS update by hitting the power button which might have corrupted the BIOS. 

Did you tried getting in to bios by pressing del key at the start up or safe mode?


----------



## PeppeJ (Apr 16, 2012)

I just tried to press the Del key during startup but nothing happens.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

It seems issue with BIOS. I suggest you to install the BIOS using your computer cd which came with your ASUS computer.


----------



## PeppeJ (Apr 16, 2012)

Well I can't get the BIOS up as I said before, nothing pops up on the monitor.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Restart yourt computer and start pressing f8 key to get in to advance boot options.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

You may need to reset the cmos battery.

Is your notebook model:

ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS K42JA

if yes, download manual to reser cmos using above link


----------



## PeppeJ (Apr 16, 2012)

I downloaded the manual and looked through it but it doesn't say how to reset the CMOS Battery for some reason, I think my chances are bigger to hand it in for service as I've still got warranty. There's a chance now that I've been looking around that it might be the Graphics Card that's not working and not BIOS at all.

What's really odd though is if I remove RAM / HDD it doesn't beep.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

If your laptop is under warranty then I recommend you to get it serviced.


----------

